# BMQ June 24 onwards!



## Leo791989 (24 May 2006)

Anyone aware of BMQ dates for this year. I know the ones upto June 24th. How about after that?
Thanks


----------



## govenor_mac (24 May 2006)

Reg F or Res F ?


----------



## Leo791989 (25 May 2006)

Regular Force sir and the trade is MET TECH.
Thank You


----------



## S McPhee (25 May 2006)

I can tell you that there is one starting July 31st in St. Jean... I'll be there.


----------



## Leo791989 (26 May 2006)

July 31st..hmm..Well my PT is on June 16th and I guess after that I'll get sworn in...Any chance I'll make it for BMQ St.Jean July 31st or all depends on how many people they've got. What is the date after July 31st for BMQ Regular Force?


----------



## joonrooj (26 May 2006)

It all depends,

How many (if any) Medical tests have you taken and do you know what parts they were?

Your medical tests need to be sent off, and from what I hear, there is a rather large backlog out there. Hopefully you get it. I'm in the same boat myself, except for Pres. I've finished my physical, and medical, all I need to do now is wait until next monday when my eye appointment is, (I'm on the borderline of being medically rejected because of vision).

Good Luck,

-J


----------



## Leo791989 (27 May 2006)

Well I had my medical in early February dueto my first option ROTP Pilot. I also had a cycloplegic eye exam for that and came back from an unsuccessful Air Crew Selection, on May 5th. Seems like my medical, eye exams were fine. Done my CFAT,interview etc as well. Only thing remaining is my Physical and that is on June 16th. My second choice is NCM Met Tech. So, just curious to know how long after my Physical, I can expect to get sworn in?

PS Recruiting Centre called me today to say there is a spot(offer) for me for Met Tech.


----------



## Jhonnyp19 (31 May 2006)

I have received ''my phone call'' today for reg force BMQ starting on August 7 untill Oct 20. Going for PPCLI (infantry).


----------



## Rohann (31 May 2006)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/it/training_schedule.pdf.

-Rohann


----------



## soldiersoon (1 Jun 2006)

I also got a phone call today from the recruiting centre offering me reg force infantry with PPCLI. They weren't sure on the BMQ date yet, but he said its probably early August, so my guess is on August 7 like yourself. Peace.


----------



## BiNkY (1 Jun 2006)

I havn't received my call yet for Reg F Infantry, I have done the cfat, interview, PT, and medical. My medical was sent to Bordon on the 1st of May, recieved on the 18th of May. I haven't heard from them since. I'm getting anxious :rage:


----------



## joonrooj (10 Jun 2006)

Rohann said:
			
		

> http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lfwa_hq/it/training_schedule.pdf.
> 
> -Rohann



Great link.

Thanks.

-J


----------

